

Monsanto awarded $1b due to patent on never shipped product - DiabloD3
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120808/05265219961/monsanto-awarded-one-billion-dollars-due-to-patent-infringement-product-that-was-never-market.shtml

======
smashing
Since the patent is the property, there is therefore no need for a market.

